# E-Caller Speaker Wire??



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Anybody ever try and use light weight extension cords for speaker wire on their E-Callers. Seen a guy talking about it on HS.com Sounds like it'd be cheaper plus nice and weather proof.

Also what kind of lengths are U using. I'm thinking like 50-75 feet. Don't want to loose any clarity; I would think this would be in the ballpark??


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I think the that length is good. The longer you make them the more they are going to get tripped over. I learned this the hard way.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

ditto

Do it all over again and I wouldn't go longer than 20 ft. With surround sound and good quality sounds it sounds good regardless.

Not only the boys but dogs too, will bite the dust on those cords.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I wonder how many times we have lost a knee due to a corn stalk form tripping on those cords. Or sit and swear at them. :lol:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I can see myself doing that already, I am in process of making one, thanks to you guys I don't plan on having long wires.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Yeah, maybe I'll shorten it up a bit. What kind of range do U guys get out of your remotes, Like 10'


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Both of the units we use have the same player...and the same remote which is nice. But we get MAYBE 20' distance as long as the player face has a clear shot to the remote.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

that is very convienient.


----------

